
Ask HN: What are you teaching kids during vacations? - pknerd
Hi HNers,<p>Like many countries, schools are closed in my country too for 2+ months. Kids will be at home and we will not be able to go for outing due to coronavirus. I want to utilize this time to improve their shortcomings. My elder one is 10y old and the younger one is 5. I am not interested in what they are taught in schools. A rough plan I have prepared yey(incomplete though as yet) is given below(For my 10y olds)<p>- Physical Health:<p>- Running between rooms for 15 mins initially.
 - Diet plan
 - Breathing Exercise.<p>- English
 - Improve his English Vocab(We are from Asia).
 - Writing.<p>- Maths
   - Intro of Algebra
   - Teaching applications of Math and how to use it(Not sure yet, I bought &quot;What is MAthematics?&quot; and &quot;How to Solve it&quot; so might use it.<p>- Science
   - Home-based science experiment.
   - Teaching basics of different natural phenomenon(How clouds are formed etc)<p>- Logic
   - How to use FlowChart to make Algos.<p>What will you suggest or how are you planning to make your kids&#x27; vacations productive?
======
matt_the_bass
Yesterday I took my kids (4 and ~7) to an old WWI/WWII fort along the coast.
We had a nice picnic and discussed WWI/II briefly. We also discussed sea
currents and geology (the fort is in some cliffs overlooking the sea and there
is lots of quartz). We were able to go outside, keep away from other people
and learn a bit. Social distancing doesn’t need to mean stay in your house.

Today they will be drawing pictures of the seedlings they just planeted last
weekend. Some are just starting to poke through.

Tomorrow, maybe we make some CNC projects (like making stamps from their
drawings).

